# my humvle snack - 16:00 pm  pre workout



## Burro (Dec 16, 2011)

stay big guys..! regards!


----------



## Burro (Dec 16, 2011)

the two last pic is my breakfast today

that milk is not milk is homemade yogurt.


----------

